# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Aytuğ'un FAT BLOCK'undan bir tane kullandım kalp çarpıntısı ve baş dönmesi yaptı

## Gokhan123

Pozitif Grup Gıda ve Kozmetik Sattıkları Ürünün Arkasında Durmuyorlar.

Fatma Öztürk T. | 09 Aralık 2014 10:17


Zayıflama ürününü sipariş ettiğimin ertesi günü elime geçti. Kullanmaya başlamadan önce yaptığım araştırmalarım sonucunda geri iade etmek istedim. Fakat farklı zihniyete sahip olduklarını düşündüğüm kişiler kullanılmayan ürün geri iade edilmezmiş gibi bahaneler öne sürerek beni caydırmaya çalıştılar.

Bir tane kullandım çarpıntı ve baş dönmesi yaptı, neymiş efendim doktor raporu gerekliymiş. Ne ilacı iade aldılar ne de paramı geri iade ettiler. Bu kişiler bu şekilde insanların haklarını yiyerek para kazanıyorlar. Şahsımdan almış oldukları parayı vicdansız çalışanları da dahil olmak üzere helal etmiyorum.

Kaynak; https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...da-durmuyorlar

----------

